# band/tube length



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

OK sling vets 
I have a 32" draw what length should I be cutting my ambient rubber ?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

About 7 inches taking into account a 5 to 1 elongation ratio . 32/5 = 6.4 . Then add another 1/2 inch for tie to give you 7 inches . Make a set and shoot . Then adjust to liking on your next set . Now you know your preference .


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

For .030 latex and Theraband Gold, the sweet spot is around 4 or 5 times elongation, so a good length for bands would br about 7 inches from the end of the pouch to the fork. Leave on about half an inch or so for tie on length.

Tubes have a sweet spot of about 5-6 times elongation. Six and a half inch tubes from the end of the pouch should be good.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Tree fork and I must have been typing at the same time.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks gentleman I thought it would be those numbers.


----------



## Bucky Webb (Feb 5, 2015)

Do you all use the same 4/5:1 ratio for the alliance sterling 107/105 bands?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

lunasling said:


> Thanks gentleman I thought it would be those numbers.


At the numbers tree fork said you will be getting the most out of your elastic. I had made my elastic a bit longer for a long time when I was starting out and did not get the performance out of it. When you get to the 500% elongation it may be harder to pull, but that is where the speed comes from. I really shines for me with tubes (don't know about flats), I have noticed an big increase at the 500%+ mark

As an example, my old draw / static length of 38" / ~8.5" = 447% vs new draw / static length 38" / ~7.5" = 506% A huge difference in speed.

Listen to tree fork, he knows from what he speaks.

wll


----------

